# Very Limited Space



## mur (Mar 2, 2010)

Recently we purchased a Samsung LED 40" HDTV with Samsung BluRay Player and I was looking upgrade the audio a bit.
My issue is that our house is very small and I need to get a system that does not take up a bunch of room.
What type of system can I get that is under 1000 and has a very small footprint?
I assume we should get a 2.1 system
I was looking at the Bose Cinemate, however after reading a bit, I think that may not be a good idea.

We love watching movies, however do not need top of the line, just something that sounds better than the TV speakers.

From what I read, A Onkyo Tx-sr607 receiver is pretty good, however unsure on speakers.
I need to get small speakers, I have no room for big towers

Am I going in the right direction?:huh:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mur, welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
The Onkyo would be an excellent choice and is a fine value. Something like SVS's S Series Bookshelf Speakers and a Subwoofer combined with the Onkyo would represent a substantial upgrade over your TV.
Here is a link the SVS's newly redesigned S Series:http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm
Their PB10 Subwoofer is absolutely fantastic and would add a great deal of muscle to your system.

When using Bookshelf sized Speakers, it is important to add a Subwoofer so that you can reproduce the entire frequency range. Without it, you lose the lower octaves and much of the foundation to Music and HT.

Especially if you purchase your Onkyo B-Stock from somewhere like Accessories4less.com, you can come pretty close to hitting your 1000 Dollar target. The SVS SBS-01 is 225 Dollars for a pair and the PB10-NSD is 475. Here is a link for the Subwoofer:http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-10nsd.cfm
Here is a link for the Onkyo TX-SR607 for 260 Dollars off:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...r607-7.2-channel-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html
The grand total would be $1,039 before shipping and you would have an awesome Subwoofer, great sounding Speakers and full frequency response. To say this would be a huge upgrade over a Bose System is an understatement.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

If you really want to save space and are pretty casual about sound as you suggest you may want to look into soundbars, these sound much better than TV speakers, offer a sense of surround sound and many even have small and wireless subwoofers to boot. There are also ones with built in upsample DVD players and ones with Blu Ray built right in. Some go even further offering an AM/FM tuner and a port for your IPOD. Surely can also be had under your budget, I did a demo of some at BEst buy and Sears this weekend and they dont sound too bad.................they also look great.


----------



## mur (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the quick replies.
The Onkyo TX-SR607, do you think that is too much Receiver since I'm probably will not get 7.2 channel setup? Should I consider a model a bit less robust?

Thanks again


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Not really. Most AV Receivers are now 7.1 and you never know if you might change your setup.
It will be really nice to have HDMI Switching of your Sat/Cable Box, and DVD or Blu Ray Player.
Moreover, by only using 2 of the 7 channels, you will have increased power reserves for your 2 Speakers.

If you can fit it, you might want to consider adding a Center Channel as well. However, 2.1 will work quite well. Especially with the Components I linked to. I am not kidding when I say it will utterly transform your experience when watching Movies or TV.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mur (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, Sounds good,

I do however another question if I may. When I looked at the Bose Cinemate, the guy told me I had to use
the Bose remote, However I didn't want to use 2 different remotes just to change channels and volume.
This Seemed a bit odd to me.

I wanted a better solution, quick google search brought me here 

Will I be able to control my Sat (Directv/Tivo) BluRay from 1 remote
Or am I always going to have to use 2 remotes.
I'm a simple guy, Ideally 1 remote for everything :dontknow:


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

On many many models of AV units you will indeed be able to program it for your TV, Sat/cable even DVD or old VCR...........just check the remote online and perhaps download PDF of manual to see.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Onkyo has a Learning Remote that will enable to control all vital functions via one Remote.
Usually, there are certain buttons that are rarely used that might not be there, but the ones you use 99% of the time are.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If there's anyway you can go with a 3.1 system, you'll get better imaging when sitting off-center and watching 5.1 material. With 2 channels, if you're not dead center, your stereo image starts to collapse.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree and pointed out that if possible, adding a CC would be ideal. Regardless, an Onkyo/SVS 2.1 System would be a fantastic upgrade over the OP's TV or a Soundbar.

It seems like space is a real issue in this application. If this is the case, I really think the SBS-01 coupled with the PB10-NSD would be a revelation. Adding the matching CC would really take this system over the top.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mur (Mar 2, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> It seems like space is a real issue in this application. If this is the case, I really think the SBS-01 coupled with the PB10-NSD would be a revelation. Adding the matching CC would really take this system over the top.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Yes, unfortunately space is a big problem. This looks like the route I will be going.
I'm glad I came here before buying anything, you guys are a big help, thanks again for the help

arty:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Glad we could be of assistance. Please post again once you have setup and listened to the system. I really think it will be a revelation. Movies will sound so much better that you might find yourself waiting for releases to hit the Home Video Market rather than going to the Movies.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mur (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok,

Bringing this thread back from the dead...hehehe

So I purchased the SBS-05.1 System from 2 SVSound, comes with center speaker, 10" sub and 4 bookshelf speakers(although I'll probably only use 2 of them)

I'm still trying to find a media center that will work in the provided space and that is WIFE Approved (don't ask). 
The question I have is can I place all the speakers on the same shelf (bookshelf, center, bookshelf)
With them pretty much touching, does this hurt anything, or should they be on separate shelves?
Also does the sub need to be any particular distance away from anything:huh:

Also is the Onkyo 607still the preferred Receiver in my scenerio

Thank you


----------



## arnoldc (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, congratulations on your purchase. I believe that room acoustics will play a significant role in the over-all playback sound quality. I continue to be amazed by my Samsung LCD TV's speakers, where I get surround sound from it from a stereo setting. I have to attribute that to where they're currently installed.

For your scenario, what you may want is to place the FL and FR speakers a bit father away to get a better soundstage repro, but you have to accept the compromise.

The 607 will be more than enough IMHO.


----------



## mur (Mar 2, 2010)

So with the SVS package, I get a 100 dollar Certificate
Is the New Avia II and Sound Meter Bundle! worth the 80.00?

I don't need any of the other parts/access.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Avia is about $30 and a RS SPL meter is $45.


----------



## Onthecheap (Aug 25, 2010)

Onkyo has the HT-S9100THX 7.1 HTIB....... and the new model is the HT-S9300 and is set up for 3D right out of the box.

We have the HT-S9100 and are very happy with it and it will fit well into you budget!!


The other thing you could look at is this from Onkyo!! I grabbed this from their US web site.



HTX-22HDX 






OverviewFeaturesSpecificationsPhoto GalleryReview this ModelDownloads

Shipping Soon...



The Ideal Compact Partner for Your Flat-Screen Display
Movies and games look great on today’s widescreen TVs. But let’s face it, the audio from your typical flat-panel display leaves a lot to be desired. That’s where the HTX-22HDX steps in. In its basic 2.1-channel configuration, the HTX-22HDX gives you a combo subwoofer and A/V receiver plus two front speakers for stunning mid- and high-range audio. Connections? Check. Three HDMI® 1.4a inputs let you hook up a Blu-ray player, console, and cable/sat tuner. HDMI 1.4a is not only compatible with upcoming 3D video, it also lets you run an Audio Return Channel from your display’s tuner back to the receiver. Audio processing? Check. The HTX-22HDX handles HD formats from DTS and Dolby; offers four distinct audio modes for gaming; and includes Onkyo’s very own Theater-Dimensional. The latter creates an immersive and convincing surround effect through just 2.1 channels. Meantime, a new on-screen display makes it easier to adjust settings on the fly, so you can get back to the action sooner.



Special Features
Three 1080p capable HDMI inputs (v1.4a) supporting 3D video and Audio Return Channel
Decodes the latest HD Audio formats from Dolby and DTS
VLSC for Noise Free Audio Signals 
4 DSP Gaming Modes: Rock, Sports, Action, and Role Playing


----------



## mur (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, 

RCA Cable length for the Subwoofer, any limitations, I was looking at a 30ft, any issues with a 50ft cable?
I need to run the cable under the house and would like a few extra feet


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Using a High Quality, not necessarily expensive, RCA cable should be fine. Look for something constructed with well shielded RG6 like what's sold at Monoprice and bluejeans cable.

A cable that is too long will exhibit High-frequency roll-off; not an issuing for your subwoofer.


----------



## arnoldc (Jun 16, 2010)

I ran 5 meters once using DIY braided, teflon-tubed wires, that worked well. So I think that 9 meters or so wouldn't hurt.


----------

